# Nano Internal Filter Suggestions



## frothhelmet (9 Apr 2010)

I am looking for a nano filter to do work on a 12"x8"x8", 12l tank. I ideally want it to be unobtrusive (ie small), to have a flow which can be dumbed down so it does not overwhelm whatever is in there (a spraybar type feature could be good), and it MUST be super silent, as it is going in my bedroom. Anyone know of a filter that fits this bill? Was thinking of a Fluval U1. Thanks!


----------



## Steve Smith (9 Apr 2010)

Maybe a Hagen Elite Mini ?  They're pretty tiny, but quite basic.


----------



## frothhelmet (9 Apr 2010)

Is it pretty much silent running (w/o the venturi of course) when you put your ear next to the glass?


----------



## Steve Smith (9 Apr 2010)

No idea to be honest.  I've not used one, though thought about buying one   Sorry, skipped over the silent requirement when I read your post!


----------



## frothhelmet (9 Apr 2010)

Looks like the right size and is adjustable in terms of flow and direction. These are definite pluses.


----------



## a1Matt (9 Apr 2010)

another option:

Dennerle nano filter. branded as 'Dennerle nano clean'

ticks the boxes...

near silent (I have to put my ear to the glass to hear it).
adjustable flow, 
spraybar, 
Also - nice looking design and construction. and only consumes 2w.

EDIT - http://www.reptilica.co.uk/Dennerle-Nan ... aria.phtml


----------



## George Farmer (9 Apr 2010)

How about a small hang-on-back?


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Apr 2010)

I use an hang back filter on my nano which is about the size of yours and works great, its silent too. Its a Niagara 250.


----------



## frothhelmet (9 Apr 2010)

Which hang-on the back is that George? I have always like the Hagen Aquaclear Hang on the Back filters in the US. I can't figure out what they call them here. Perhaps they don't sell...

It looks like you can adjust the Niagara 250's flow? Can you LD?

Thanks for the Dennerli filter suggestion Matt. That one looks top notch. Debating whether I want to have flexibility that it would afford. Decisions Decisions.


----------



## dkm (10 Apr 2010)

How about dividing say 2" of one end off as a filter with chambers for media, pump etc. Like this:







Then cover the outside in fablon or similar to cover up the bits in the filter 'zone'.

Just another option.

Dave


----------

